# Heaters from 50W - 300W Super low prices



## PetGrocery (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi! I have lots of products available at either of these online stores:

http://www.amazon.com/shops/PetGrocery 

http://myworld.ebay.com/pet_grocery

My prices are consistently lowest. 

I listed these yesterday:
50 W Rena Cal Top Light Excel 
100 W Rena Cal Top Light Excel 
150 W Rena Cal Top Light Excel
Rena Air 300	
Rena Air 100	
50 W Eco-Therm 
300W Visi-Therm
Hagen Radiant Heater 8''
Elite 799 Air pump	

This is such a kind and welcoming forum!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

PetGrocery said:


> Hi! I have lots of products available at either of these online stores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## chreynest (Jun 7, 2021)

PetGrocery said:


> Hi! I have lots of products available at either of these online stores:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/shops/PetGrocery
> 
> ...


I like the rena cal top lights.....so after 10 years i'd still buy one......let me know if the 50 watt one's still around please


----------

